# Tylney Park GC



## Jahmoo (Jun 28, 2009)

My home course, so I will try to be honest 

Tylney Park GC is a Parkland course set in natural landscape. With two entrances, you will get the feel driving to Tylney, as down the lanes in Rotherwick. Over 7000yds long of the Black Tee's, 6600yds off the White tee's. 6300yds off the Yellow's. 5860yds off the Green's and 5400yds off the Red's.

Standing on the 1st Tee, you will notice that a good tee shot is needed on the Par 5 dogleg, with Car park on the right, tree's down the left. Getting to the green will not get any easier, as the green is undulating, as is most of the 18 holes on the course, giving you a very good challange. The Rough however is nasty, if you go in, be lucky to find your ball. The good thing this year, 2009, the Rough has been cut back to help those wild Tee shots, but not too wild. Bunkers are placed all over the course, around the greens and in Driving distance, just to add to the challange.

With every Tee shot and every hole giving you a different challenge, you will have to map your way round the course from start to finish. The 4 Par 3's will also give you something to think about, the 17th is the shortest at 162yds off the whites, this will be no less than a 5iron in the summer, with a elavated green with Bunkers down the right and a tree placed nicely on the left front, this could break your score card.
All the 4 Par 5's are here to get you thinking, Tree's, Rough, its all in play. The 10th Par 4, at 480yds off the whites is a lovely and long challenge to say the least.

Coming up the 18th, you will know you had played a challenging course, but a lovely one at that.
If the wind is blowing, this also comes into play, will make a difference to anyone's score.

Tylney Park GC has a Driving Range, a 3 teared parctice Green, playing shots from as far out as 150-160yds and a Putting Green. The only downfall is the ClubHouse looks, it is the nicest looking Hut you will ever see, but the Drink, Food and service will not dissapoint you. Ham egg and chips, Burger and chips for Â£6-7.00 and Sandwiches Â£4.00.

Overall a Great Challange for all levels of play.


----------



## Jahmoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Just to add: Web site is always being updated. Just had a load of pictures of the course added. If time, take a look.

www.tylneypark.co.uk click on Gallery.

Enjoy and thanks.

Jahmoo


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks very nice James


----------



## Jahmoo (Jul 6, 2009)

Smu.......Smiffy,

Cheers, Pictures really do the Course Justice 

Forgot to add also, Pro shop is well stocked with not forgetting great service


----------

